# Not impressed with my coat



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate it









Does it look better from the side? 









It may fit me! But I still hate it!!! 

HELP!!!


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Tilly ... look at your fluffy legs  so cute 

I will see if I have a photo of Honey in her dog coat lol


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

lol whats happened? have they sent the wrong size? xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh but Tilly you look so cute!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah she looks adorable....but definetly not impressed.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm actually laughing out load here to myself,
Now that I looked at the pic again it does look like the coat is to small, lol

It actually fits her, its just the leg part is elastic,
I'll see do I have one from the side, 

Do Jo Jo, I can compare them AGAIN, ha ha 


Jeanie x


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Tilly your little face says it all but you look sooo cute xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeanie ... Video here of Honey in here Equafleece ... high speed video with 3 poos in action lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wsb...xt=C33d951bUDOEgsToPDskLDve7XPkX_0fA9LKUbHynN


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jo Jo, 
They are so funny, honey is running rings around them, 
They look so cute together, 
I'm meeting a friend today who has a malteese in the same sort of location, 
Tilly is hyper compared to this dog who is 7months older than Tilly, 
Don't think she can understand Tillys puppy energy,😄😄😄😄

Love they're jackets, will def have to get one, 
White dogs and fields or woods don't go well together😁


Jeanie x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww Tilly might not be impressed but I think she looks lovely in her coat.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Jeanie ... Video here of Honey in here Equafleece ... high speed video with 3 poos in action lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wsb...xt=C33d951bUDOEgsToPDskLDve7XPkX_0fA9LKUbHynN


I love this video, they are having such fun together and look really cute in their coats.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Clare .. I will try to capture some more soon, & try do a better job, I talked all the way through it so had to remove the sound (you know I am a chatterbox), and try to steady my recording hand too ... All good fun though hey ...


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I've got video clips of Bertie but I've been too impatient to wait for them to upload onto Photobucket, I might make it a mission of mine this weekend to upload some and then post a couple on here. I expect I'll have to take the sound out of some of mine as I end up making daft noises - lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will look forward to seeing Bertie in action .. yes do it  please xxx


----------

